# New Team Lead Pay



## pipboy3500 (Aug 26, 2020)

Hey all, I recently accepted a TL position for style and I wondering when the pay kicks in? Our HR ETL has been out so it's kinda funky my whole promotion process but the pay was supposed to be back-dated 4 weeks ago when I accepted but my latest pay-stub for this week still shows me at 15. Does it take awhile to kick in, and if so will I get back pay?


----------



## MrT (Aug 27, 2020)

Have you started the new position? It would kick in when you are start training and should be keyed into the system as a team lead


----------

